# Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen



## Krallblei (10. Juli 2017)

Hi Ihr.


Normalerweise schreib ich hier immer lange Berichte mit vielen Bildern und co. Diemal leider nicht.

1 Woche Ägypten jetzt vorbei. Wasser war pisswarm. Gegen Abend ekelhaft warm. Dazu Temperaturen jeden Tag mit 45 Grad im Schatten. 4 Schneidertage wegen fehlenden Wellen.

Kurzgesagt.

1 grossen Rochen gefangen an Spinnrute.
1 Meerbarbe mit über 80cm kurz vor Landung verloren.
2 Giant Trevally verloren bei Landung.. 1 und ca 3 kg
2 Bluefin Trevally verloren ca 1-3 Kg
4 Hornhechte zwischen 50-90cm gefangen
1 Mini Zackenbarsch.



Beim Grundangeln ziemlich heftige Bisse gehabt.
Bootfahrt nicht möglich wegen dann grossen Wellen.

Egal... Geht weiter.

Gruss


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen*

Dennoch danke auch für die kurze Rückmeldung!!!!!!!
Mir isses hier schon zu heiss, da kann ich das gut nachvollziehen...

Das näxte Mal wieder!


----------



## Krallblei (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen*

Lade gerade noch Videos bei Youtube hoch


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen*

toll, gib Bescheid, wenn Du soweit bist zum hier verlinken!


----------



## Krallblei (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen*

Durch dieses Revier zieh ich meine Köder. Schön zusehen später 3 Bluefin Travellys. Jede dieser Hartkorallen ist scharf wie eine Rasierklinge. 
Das macht das Fischen sehr sehr schwer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEm3pSho2gI&feature=youtu.be

Unbedingt in HD gucken.

Lad morgen noch mehr hoch. Dauert immer ewig. Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen*

[youtube1]VEm3pSho2gI[/youtube1]


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen*

Auf dem Rechner nochmal ne Ecke geiler die Bluefins. So einen würd ich auch gerne mal fangen |rolleyes

Ich feier dich schon allein für den Namen des Threads, weißt du ja


----------



## t-dieter26 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen*

Hai Benny 
Dachte die Sonne hätte dich durchgebraten und hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht weil nix kam . |uhoh: 
Aber ist ja alles gut.
Und schönes Video erinnert mich ans Schnorcheln dort. 
Fischen ist da halt nicht einfach


----------



## Krallblei (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen*

Lagune. Mit Abfall dort und einem Segel Sonnenschutz gebaut|uhoh:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5nkjRFxoQU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Krallblei (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen*

Guck wo du läufst!!

Rotfeuerfisch(e)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkxvnrCfOt0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## pulpot (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Lagune. Mit Abfall dort und einem Segel Sonnenschutz gebaut|uhoh:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5nkjRFxoQU&feature=youtu.be



Grill ist auch schon aufgebaut?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen*

Das mit Rotfeuerfische geht net (bei mir?) 
Hier die anderen:
[youtube1]VEm3pSho2gI[/youtube1]

[youtube1]s5nkjRFxoQU[/youtube1]


----------

